# Bailey in the Garden =D



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Usually when I post pics of Bailey, most of them are of him sleeping.
So thought I'd take some new photos today whilst he's awake


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

He's very handsome.

Make sure he doesnt gain too much weight


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> He's very handsome.
> 
> Make sure he doesnt gain too much weight


Thank you.
Lol, don't worry, we're keeping a good eye on his weight.

Our vet is happy with his weight at the moment 
x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


Thank you.
x


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww bless him, he is a very handsome fella  :001_wub:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Aww bless him, he is a very handsome fella  :001_wub:


Thank you.
x


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

he is gorgeous


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

He is stunning

sorry to change subject but how do you get the pics to be big and mine will only allow me to add 5 at a time


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

He's a gorgoeus looking dog - how old is he??


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all! 

Spaniel mad, I upload my pictures to photobucket and copy and paste the IMG code.

Karen, Bailey is a year old 
x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Spaniel mad, I upload my pictures to photobucket and copy and paste the IMG code.
> 
> ...


Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh he is so so sweet! xxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

He looks like he's laughing in the last one. Brilliant photos!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you both! =]
x


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What a beautiful dog. Her coat is so creamy looking.  LOL


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you, Bailey's a he lol.
x


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry about that lol


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

barneythore said:


> sorry about that lol


Sorry about what?
x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Some lovely pics - good to see him with his eyes open


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Some lovely pics - good to see him with his eyes open


Haha thank you.
He doesn't sleep all the time haha, it's just usually the only time he keeps still.
x


----------

